# T-shirts



## MommyEMT (Jun 24, 2009)

Is there an EMT Student t-shirt/polo out there anywhere?  Some of us were talking that it would be neat to have one that says the name of the service where we are training and have the Star of Life and EMS Student


----------



## spnx (Jun 24, 2009)

This are Fire shirts, but they do custom EMS shirts here too, if you ask:
http://firehallstore.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=10_12_93

And some other EMS shirts:
http://firehallstore.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=10_12_16


----------



## ResTech (Jun 24, 2009)

Not sure of ne stock type shirts off hand but know with a minimum order... say ur entire class.... a lot of screen printing/embroidery companies will do shirts up for ya for not too much.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2009)

I've heard great things about http://www.cheapestees.com/, and they do both screen printing and embroidery.

Though I love doing stuff online, I actually found it easiest to work with someone locally.  Find a local screen printer and they'll be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.workplacepro.com/t-shirts/ems/S-WESC/

Inexpensive.  New, nice design.  3 color options.  Free custom wording on the sleeze (three lines) wiht orders of 12 or more.  I have been known to purchase from them when the budget where I work allows for it.  Nice quality shirts that we have even used on duty (when the design is dignified enough) due to the fact that we have out company name put on the shirts.


----------



## MommyEMT (Jun 25, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> http://www.workplacepro.com/t-shirts/ems/S-WESC/
> 
> Inexpensive.  New, nice design.  3 color options.  Free custom wording on the sleeze (three lines) wiht orders of 12 or more.



Oh I really like this!!  It is very affordable too!   We can put our service name on one line, EMT on the next and then Student on the last line!  May be too much...or we can just do two lines with EMT and Student.   ?? Sound good??


----------



## BigBoy (Jun 25, 2009)

ill give you mine the only thing is its a michigan shirt...lol
my class gave us tshirts to wear for clinicals so talk to your instuctor..


----------



## Sasha (Jun 25, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> http://www.workplacepro.com/t-shirts/ems/S-WESC/
> 
> Inexpensive.  New, nice design.  3 color options.  Free custom wording on the sleeze (three lines) wiht orders of 12 or more.  I have been known to purchase from them when the budget where I work allows for it.  Nice quality shirts that we have even used on duty (when the design is dignified enough) due to the fact that we have out company name put on the shirts.



I'd stay away from this if you're planning on using it professionally like on clinicals and stuff. The design makes it really unprofessional.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I'd stay away from this if you're planning on using it professionally like on clinicals and stuff. The design makes it really unprofessional.



In certain circumstances, this particualr design might seem unprofesional, however, this company has several other designs avaialble and I know of several agencies that purchase these t-shirts in bulk for ems week every year and allow them to be used both in the ERs and on Ambos.  Personally, I wouldn't wear this particular t-shirt on clinicals and ride along time, but for class and if sanctioned by the acengy...

I have purchaed over 24 of these before for the Snow Park employees, both in the navy color and the Dark Heather:

http://www.workplacepro.com/t-shirts/ems/TS-EMSS/


----------



## MommyEMT (Jun 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I'd stay away from this if you're planning on using it professionally like on clinicals and stuff. The design makes it really unprofessional.



I don't think this is unprofessional at all...  http://www.workplacepro.com/t-shirts/ems/E-EMSL/


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 25, 2009)

MommyEMT said:


> I don't think this is unprofessional at all...  http://www.workplacepro.com/t-shirts/ems/E-EMSL/



Come to my workplace wearing this as a clinical shirt, you'll get sent home. Period. 

T-shirts are *NOT* considered professional attire. At the least wear a Polo with a collar. What's next blue jeans? 

R/r 911


----------



## Scout (Jun 25, 2009)

Going to have to agree with rid on this. T shirts make you look cheap and sloppy.


----------



## MommyEMT (Jun 26, 2009)

I brought this up tonight at our class and the lead instructor said it would be fine and that other classes did the same thing.  He even said we could use it when it came time for our ride alongs...


----------



## MommyEMT (Jun 26, 2009)

oh and they do have polos available...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 26, 2009)

MommyEMT said:


> I brought this up tonight at our class and the lead instructor said it would be fine and that other classes did the same thing.  He even said we could use it when it came time for our ride alongs...



So be it. Might as well wear flip flops and shorts. Image is important as it is one of the only things that projects who we are. The public does not know the importance of medical education, at the least one should present they are a medical professional. Removing doubt by one's image is easily done. Approved by an instructor or not, still does not make it right. 

It's a shame even those that work at Wal-Mart projects a better image. 

R/r 911


----------



## ResTech (Jun 26, 2009)

The polo version didn't look to bad I guess. For our clinicals we have to wear a blue button up style uniform shirt with our Paramedic program patch on the sleeve along with uniform pants. Rid is very right though... image says a lot... unfortunately... a few of my preceptors wear polo shirts and still look very sloppy... they let the buttons undone and chest hang out or don't tuck the shirt in... for some reason that bugs the heck out of me to see!

As the old saying goes, "if you don't know what your doing, at least look like you do"


----------



## el Murpharino (Jun 26, 2009)

ResTech said:


> they let the buttons undone and chest hang out or don't tuck the shirt in... for some reason that bugs the heck out of me to see!



As it should...because regardless of what comes out of your mouth, if you look like a slob, you will be regarded to as a slob.  When it comes time to critique your class, be sure to put that information about your preceptors on there.  Many won't go as far as ensuring their 'gig line' is straight...but sometimes it's the little things that matter.  One last thing that really gets me is unpolished boots.  I'm not talking about boots that you can see yourself in...just boots that don't look like they've been polished with a brick.  Sometimes those little details can separate you from the rest of the pack.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 26, 2009)

Professionalism: something that is not taught or enforced within EMS. 

Whenever you have instructors, preceptors that appear sloppy then really are they a professional? 

Sure, everyone has days and responses that will make you look like you tangled with a lion but also I see those that never take the time to make them self look presentable. Why would you entrust your life or someone elses on someone with such low ambition and self esteem? Kinda makes you wonder if they care so little about their image, their mentality probably follows. The same as in drinking a "big gulp" while responding in emergency status. 

Something different from EMS and Nursing. Nursing emphasizes professionalism in each of the segments (O.B., Psych, Med-Surg., so on) from possible litigation and documentation to image and respect for the patients psychosocial, spiritual needs. It is enforced on clinical sites and even within the work force. 

One of the problems within in EMS is that it is allowed and almost expected. The ones with unbutton shirts or wrinkled should be written up and sent home. Sure at the station house is one thing but on calls... that's another. You don't only represent yourself, you represent the company and the profession as a whole. 

R/r 911


----------



## DHarris52 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Professionalism: something that is not taught or enforced within EMS.
> 
> Whenever you have instructors, preceptors that appear sloppy then really are they a professional?
> 
> ...




...Captain Killjoy to the rescue.

If someone is seriously sick or injured, the LAST thing they are worried about is how the EMS crew is dressed, believe me.


----------



## Scout (Jun 26, 2009)

Harris you are wrong.


Got to love a statement with no back up or proof that is still 100%.


----------



## DHarris52 (Jun 26, 2009)

Scout said:


> Harris you are wrong.
> 
> 
> Got to love a statement with no back up or proof that is still 100%.




So if you're laying on the side of the road bleeding to death, you're going to make sure the EMS crew is dressed to your satisfaction before you let them go to work on you? 

Right.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 26, 2009)

DHarris52 said:


> ...Captain Killjoy to the rescue.
> 
> If someone is seriously sick or injured, the LAST thing they are worried about is how the EMS crew is dressed, believe me.



The same old crappy attitude of those that describe a stretcher should not have to be made up or should have clean sheets, or a unit that is trashed out... Yeah, I've even heard the same B.S. from an busy ER with blood on the floor... "if they really are sick".... 

No matter ill or just need a psych eval, we should be professional enough to respond look, act and be professional. 

Sorry, I call your hand. I have seen families turn away staff and one of the best surgeons because he arrived with cowboy boots w/manure on them. Yes, he was one of the best there was but as well pompous and unprofessional enough not to care of his appearance. I have witnessed numerous of real ill and injured people complain because of EMS appearance, actions, etc.. Trust me they care and so would I. 

Enough with the excuses!....We already have enough of them, this one should NEVER be allowed. 

R/r 911


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 26, 2009)

DHarris52 said:


> So if you're laying on the side of the road bleeding to death, you're going to make sure the EMS crew is dressed to your satisfaction before you let them go to work on you?
> 
> Right.



No, heck they would probably would ride in a manure truck, just to get to the hospital. Shameful that they would have to even make a choice. More of a shame, that we would even have to discuss this on a forum. 

One of the major problems of EMS and those that do not understand professionalism. First impressions are lasting. Most of the public does not know if you can read a 15 lead or just take a blood pressure, but they do know if you are wearing a T-shirt or showing butt crack.

The same as having cigarette breath, a dip of tobacco in your mouth, or even using foul language. They called for a professional service (paid or volunteer). At the least one could do is look the part (even if you don't know, what the heck you are doing). 

R/r 911


----------



## MMiz (Jun 26, 2009)

We want to be treated as professionals, have a professional title, and be paid as professionals, but we don't want to dress like professionals.

You can't have it both ways.  Either we're professionals or we're not, and dress is a *big* part of that.

In my opinion, medical professionals shouldn't wear t-shirts as a uniform.  Heck, I've been hassled over wearing a grey t-shirt under my uniform shirt instead of a white one.  I can't even imagine wearing a t-shirt as my primary uniform.


----------



## MommyEMT (Jun 26, 2009)

el Murpharino said:


> As it should...because regardless of what comes out of your mouth, if you look like a slob, you will be regarded to as a slob.  When it comes time to critique your class, be sure to put that information about your preceptors on there.  Many won't go as far as ensuring their 'gig line' is straight...but sometimes it's the little things that matter.  One last thing that really gets me is unpolished boots.  I'm not talking about boots that you can see yourself in...just boots that don't look like they've been polished with a brick.  Sometimes those little details can separate you from the rest of the pack.



Gig line...I haven't heard that term since I was in the Navy.


----------



## MommyEMT (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree that appearance is everything.  The service that we are at is very rural and I saw the paramedics wearing polo shirts and the EMTs were wearing t-shirts with their cargo uniform pants.  I don't think one way makes it any more professional than the other if you have a clean uniform on.  Some services have regulations that are more strict than others...but judging them doesn't make anything different or make you look any better.
I have just started EMT-B school and am loving it so far.  All we are doing is making a class t-shirt as many classes before us have done in the past.


----------



## daedalus (Jun 26, 2009)

My honest opinion: If a EMT student showed up at my station to ride out with my rig, and was wearing the T-shirt or polos available in that link, I would send them home. The program director could call me or my boss if they would like, but they would not be around patients in anything less than a decent school issues uniform, business attire, or a plain white polo with black pants and boots.


----------



## MommyEMT (Jun 26, 2009)

daedalus said:


> My honest opinion: If a EMT student showed up at my station to ride out with my rig, and was wearing the T-shirt or polos available in that link, I would send them home. The program director could call me or my boss if they would like, but they would not be around patients in anything less than a decent school issues uniform, business attire, or a plain white polo with black pants and boots.



They have white polo, black pants and boots too for students.  What is the difference in the blue polo that is in that link and a white one?


----------



## DHarris52 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> At the least one could do is look the part (even if you don't know, what the heck you are doing).



That's a pretty stupid comment coming from someone who claims to be such an advocate for bettering our EMS system.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 26, 2009)

DHarris52 said:


> That's a pretty stupid comment coming from someone who claims to be such an advocate for bettering our EMS system.



How is that a stupid comment?? It's spot on.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 26, 2009)

Our image is critiqued by everyone we come into contact with, not just the sick and injured.  When we make a purchase from the local 7-11 at  three a.m., our appearance is being judged. Don't think the nurses in the ER don't know who look like slobs and those whose boots are polished, shirt is clean, and is groomed neatly. Our appearance reflects our personal image whether we like it or not.  While latitude can be provided during a bad (read: messy) call, you shouldn't have the same shirt on when you return to the ER with the next patient. All that said, I feel a collared polo and long pants are the bare minimum; t-shirts as outerwear have no place in EMS.  Yes, I do wear a t-shirt at the firehouse, but if I'm going to have contact with the public on their turf (fire inspections, extinguisher checks, etc) I wear a nice airport polo with my name and rank displayed.


----------



## el Murpharino (Jun 26, 2009)

DHarris52 said:


> If someone is seriously sick or injured, the LAST thing they are worried about is how the EMS crew is dressed, believe me.



Perhaps not, but in many facilities, including hospitals, you cannot enter the ER entrance unless you have some identifiable features on your person (i.e: uniform, nametag, etc.).  And honestly...how can you expect a patient, a nurse, a doctor to take you seriously when you're sporting a tank-top and ripped jeans?  A professional attire not only designates who we are and what we do, it also is a reflection onto ourselves and how seriously one takes the job.  A slovenly appearance tells the patient "I don't give a sh*t".


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 26, 2009)

DHarris52 said:


> That's a pretty stupid comment coming from someone who claims to be such an advocate for bettering our EMS system.



It's better to at least look the part and be presumed that you know what you are doing, then to look like feces and supposedly be smart. Well, not smart enough to know that part of your job is to look professional. 

Seriously, we are having a debate that someone should look professional? Geeez..... and we wonder why they still call us ambulance drivers? 

R/r 911


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 26, 2009)

My service is a volunteer paid on call service.  The uniform worn by a majority of our members is a t-shirt with the star of life and the letters E.M.S.  I will only wear that if my other uniforms are dirty.  For a majority of calls I will either wear a dark navy uniform shirt sometimes with a tie on or a job shirt with navy pants either regular or cargo style.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 27, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> My service is a volunteer paid on call service.  The uniform worn by a majority of our members is a t-shirt with the star of life and the letters E.M.S.  I will only wear that if my other uniforms are dirty.  For a majority of calls I will either wear a dark navy uniform shirt sometimes with a tie on or a job shirt with navy pants either regular or cargo style.


I also forgot we also go on calls wearing the only uniform issued by the town govt our jumpsuit.


----------



## daedalus (Jun 27, 2009)

DHarris52 said:


> That's a pretty stupid comment coming from someone who claims to be such an advocate for bettering our EMS system.



My opinion is that rid is spot on here... not stupid at all


----------



## DHarris52 (Jun 27, 2009)

daedalus said:


> My opinion is that rid is spot on here... not stupid at all



Perhaps "stupid" was a poor choice of wording on my part. While I don't necessarily condone dressing sloppily, it's the nature of the beast in this sport. Especially volly EMS. It all boils down to $$$. It's a heck of alot cheaper to issue a member a t-shirt and tell them to wear it with jeans than to provide them with a "proper" uniform. However, I strongly disagree with the train of thought of "if you don't know what you're doing, at least look like you know what you're doing". I'll take the EMT who knows his stuff but looks like he crawled out of a dumpster over the one who doesn't know his *** from his elbow but is wearing a uniform that could pass a Marine DI inspection. I still stand by my statement that in a patient's dire hour of need, your uniform is the last thing on their mind.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 27, 2009)

DHarris52 said:


> Perhaps "stupid" was a poor choice of wording on my part. While I don't necessarily condone dressing sloppily, it's the nature of the beast in this sport. Especially volly EMS. It all boils down to $$$. It's a heck of alot cheaper to issue a member a t-shirt and tell them to wear it with jeans than to provide them with a "proper" uniform. However, I strongly disagree with the train of thought of "if you don't know what you're doing, at least look like you know what you're doing". I'll take the EMT who knows his stuff but looks like he crawled out of a dumpster over the one who doesn't know his *** from his elbow but is wearing a uniform that could pass a Marine DI inspection. I still stand by my statement that in a patient's dire hour of need, your uniform is the last thing on their mind.



I've personally seen patients tell me that they don't feel comfortable having me assess them until the first responders who -wearing jeans and T-shirts, chewing tobacco, and using unprofessional language - were removed from the scene. And you better believe they were removed without any assessment as to how good their skills were.

Unprofessional look scares patients to death. It's reality. Yes, patients will and have refused care because the clothing and look of the people responding to their emergency did not convey the feeling that they knew what they are doing, whether they do or not.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 27, 2009)

DHarris52 said:


> Perhaps "stupid" was a poor choice of wording on my part. While I don't necessarily condone dressing sloppily, it's the nature of the beast in this sport. Especially volly EMS. It all boils down to $$$. It's a heck of alot cheaper to issue a member a t-shirt and tell them to wear it with jeans than to provide them with a "proper" uniform. However, I strongly disagree with the train of thought of "if you don't know what you're doing, at least look like you know what you're doing". I'll take the EMT who knows his stuff but looks like he crawled out of a dumpster over the one who doesn't know his *** from his elbow but is wearing a uniform that could pass a Marine DI inspection. I still stand by my statement that in a patient's dire hour of need, your uniform is the last thing on their mind.



The only reason it is the "_nature of the beast_" is because we allow it to be. There should be no "excuses"! Sorry, this comes down to the old .... "you want to do the job, then be ready and prepared to do it".... Albeit volunteer or paid. Let's quit pretending and stop covering up .... short and simply *laziness*! Simply that is all it is! 

Your right, most of us in EMS would take the one out of the dumpster because we would know the difference by their actions and knowledge, but patients do not. I had an employee that was not the best medic as in knowledge base. Yet he always looked professional and his actions in public was always remarkable, holding doors open, calling patients Mr/Ms. etc... Trouble was medically he was poor and yet I received numerous thank you and letters of praise over even those that was a master of medical care. Again, the public perception is often skewed. 

If those in your department cannot afford to have clean and pressed shirts available, then I worry about the caliber of their desire and ability to have a clean and well stocked unit. Things can represent and point to other parts. If one is sloppy in appearance and lack the motivation to even present themselves professionally, what degree of care will these people deliver if they care that little about themselves or the image of the profession? 

I don't think you honestly can defend anyone not presenting themselves as a professional. Why would anyone even attempt to justify such behavior? What is next? Hygiene ... deodorant and baths optional? 

If you can't afford to be in the business, then it's time to reconsider your options. 

R/r 911


----------



## DHarris52 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> The only reason it is the "_nature of the beast_" is because we allow it to be. There should be no "excuses"! Sorry, this comes down to the old .... "you want to do the job, then be ready and prepared to do it".... Albeit volunteer or paid. Let's quit pretending and stop covering up .... short and simply *laziness*! Simply that is all it is!
> 
> Your right, most of us in EMS would take the one out of the dumpster because we would know the difference by their actions and knowledge, but patients do not. I had an employee that was not the best medic as in knowledge base. Yet he always looked professional and his actions in public was always remarkable, holding doors open, calling patients Mr/Ms. etc... Trouble was medically he was poor and yet I received numerous thank you and letters of praise over even those that was a master of medical care. Again, the public perception is often skewed.
> 
> ...




You are grossly out of touch with the realities of volunteer EMS.

Why should a volunteer who already gave countless hours and in some cases, their own dollars towards training, on top of the 20 or so hours a week of duty time, have to go out-of-pocket for a uniform?

I see your point, and I think your heart is in the right place, but are you prepared to cut the check to the tens of thousands of volunteer EMS agencies around the country that cannot afford to issue "proper" uniforms?

No volunteer expects to be compensated, but they don't expect it to cost them money either.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 5, 2009)

DHarris52 said:


> You are grossly out of touch with the realities of volunteer EMS.
> 
> Why should a volunteer who already gave countless hours and in some cases, their own dollars towards training, on top of the 20 or so hours a week of duty time, have to go out-of-pocket for a uniform?
> 
> ...



There is a difference between first response as MFR and those that are called in as to be the professionals. If you are going to play the part then one must be the part. As well, then don't criticize the professionals in their opinions of the difference. 

How much does a Polo shirt costs? I know we can get one for around $20-40, I will not label all vollies as scanner toting people with l/s but I can assure you they probably have paid more for some toy that they might possess. Again, priorities in some areas. 

R/r 911


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 5, 2009)

The no money in volley EMS excuse doesn't hold water any more then the necessity of it does. It's about priorities. For four years I was on and helped run a volunteer first aid team on my University campus (First Responder trained, non-transport, 24/7 and events). Members are entirely unpaid, including management. 

All members of the team where a uniform consisting of navy blue "paramedic" pants, polo shirt screened with team logo on the front and back. Initially the team only wore a t-shirt with whatever clothes they wanted and it was decided that if we wanted to be taken seriously by the University community and by EMS when we interacted with them, we needed to look professional.

You can argue all you want that it won't make a difference to your patients, but you can't argue that a t-shirt looks less professional then a proper uniform. Have some professional pride.


----------



## rmellish (Jul 5, 2009)

I wish I had a camera these last few shifts. One of the townships we respond to has reached a new level of "cool" Everyone on their local VFD has started cutting the sleeves off of their t-shirts.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 5, 2009)

rmellish said:


> I wish I had a camera these last few shifts. One of the townships we respond to has reached a new level of "cool" Everyone on their local VFD has started cutting the sleeves off of their t-shirts.



Kinda makes you feel all cool huh? Yep, wearing wife beaters, and maybe a pinch between the cheeks while your at it? 


R/r 911


----------



## rmellish (Jul 5, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Kinda makes you feel all cool huh? Yep, wearing wife beaters, and maybe a pinch between the cheeks while your at it?
> 
> 
> R/r 911




I keep forgetting my sarcasm doesn't translate well in text...we're on the same side here rid.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm with a volly/paid on call municipal run service.  While we all have generic blue t-shirt with the s.o.l. and E.M.S. front and back the last time we wore them in connection with the service was an open house we held last year.   For most calls we either wear the issued jumpsuit, or a dark navy uniform shirt with either dark navy or black pants.  The pants are either regular pants or cargo, or EMT pants.  Or if we're called from our regular place of employment we wear navy nylon EMS jackets similar to police raid jackets with a s.o.l. and EMS on them.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 5, 2009)

rmellish said:


> I wish I had a camera these last few shifts. One of the townships we respond to has reached a new level of "cool" Everyone on their local VFD has started cutting the sleeves off of their t-shirts.



If any member showed up in wife beaters we would send them home if they didn't have their ems jacket or jumpsuit to wear the shirt would have to be covered up.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 5, 2009)

rmellish said:


> I keep forgetting my sarcasm doesn't translate well in text...we're on the same side here rid.



I could be wrong, but I read his post as being fed-up with the VFDs, not you


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree 100% that EMS workers (be they volunteer or paid) should look professional whenever they are out in public.  

But now I am curious: what would everyone's idea of a "perfect" uniform be?  Polo shirts?  Button-up uniform shirts (like LE)?  T-shirts?  Cargo pants?  Khaki pants?  Jeans?  

What about shoes?  Boots?  Sneakers?  Flip-flops?

Merely curious.

Eric


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 5, 2009)

rmellish said:


> I wish I had a camera these last few shifts. One of the townships we respond to has reached a new level of "cool" Everyone on their local VFD has started cutting the sleeves off of their t-shirts.



(Not in the EMS field yet, so take this for what it is worth)

You may want to file a complaint or phone in an anonymous phone call about this.  A complaint from somebody in the field may be more effective than a complaint from the "public."  For me, if somebody came to help me or my family out with cut-off sleeves, I would be LIVID.  I would not trust them one bit.

Eric


----------



## rmellish (Jul 5, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> I agree 100% that EMS workers (be they volunteer or paid) should look professional whenever they are out in public.
> 
> But now I am curious: what would everyone's idea of a "perfect" uniform be?  Polo shirts?  Button-up uniform shirts (like LE)?  T-shirts?  Cargo pants?  Khaki pants?  Jeans?
> 
> ...



Heck, I'd just be happy to be able to distinguish the responders from the bystanders and family.


----------



## DHarris52 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> There is a difference between first response as MFR and those that are called in as to be the professionals. If you are going to play the part then one must be the part. As well, then don't criticize the professionals in their opinions of the difference.
> 
> How much does a Polo shirt costs? I know we can get one for around $20-40, I will not label all vollies as scanner toting people with l/s but I can assure you they probably have paid more for some toy that they might possess. Again, priorities in some areas.
> 
> R/r 911



You are sidestepping the question. 

So you do or do not expect a volunteer EMT to go out-of-pocket for a uniform should their squad fail to provide one? Like I said, no one volunteers expecting anything in return, but it should not cost them anything either. 

You are correct about spending priorities in volunteer EMS. Is a vital piece of equipment for the rig not a higher priority than outfitting the squad with shiny new uniforms? 

Let me make one clarification - I am in *no* way arguing that a t-shirt creates a professional appearance. The point I am trying to make is that it is simply not practical to expect volunteer EMS personnel to be wearing an immaculate uniform every time they walk through the ER doors.


----------



## rmellish (Jul 5, 2009)

DHarris52 said:


> So you do or do not expect a volunteer EMT to go out-of-pocket for a uniform should their squad fail to provide one? Like I said, no one volunteers expecting anything in return, but it should not cost them anything either.



Why not? You think paid EMS jobs hand everything out to their employees? I don't think it's unreasonable to expect volunteers to buy a uniform of sorts. After all, I have to pay the difference when my uniform allowance doesn't match the costs of maintaining a professional appearance.

Call it an investment in the department on their part.


----------



## Mzcr (Jul 5, 2009)

Locally, it seems the departments issue polo or uniform type shirts for volunteers and the volunteers provide blue/black uniform/tac/dress pants and boots. 

In school, we had to purchase program polos for clinicals and out of class activities, and were expected to wear dark pants and black shoes/boots that we provided. 

In class, we wore program t-shirts and jeans if we wanted. 

I don't think any of those things are unreasonable. 

As far as expense for students for either, there are ways to be economical about it. Some of the folks at school bought the pants at thrift stores and still looked presentable, and my boots were Bates I bought on clearance for $12.00.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 5, 2009)

rmellish said:


> Why not? You think paid EMS jobs hand everything out to their employees?



I actually do expect my employer to provide or reimburse me for all required equipment. And they do, as do any of the other services I've dealt with in the Province. My student volunteer team did as well.


----------



## DHarris52 (Jul 5, 2009)

rmellish said:


> Why not? You think paid EMS jobs hand everything out to their employees?



Don't you think this is kind of a silly logic? 

Paid EMS personnel are compensated for their time while wearing said uniform.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 5, 2009)

Actually, I don't expect my vollies to be in anything but a T-shirt and jeans, or bunker gear. I have no problem as long as the public knows who the the volunteers are just that. They first respond and help us (the professionals). They do not ride in with us, unless asked or to perform CPR, etc.. 

There however; a distinct notable difference in the ones that are so called professionals that are getting paid and the ones on call. 

No, realistically I don't blame a vollie FD for the T-shirt, as long as they are not wearing them as working on a EMS unit. 

I also have a problem with FD on scene that smell like smoke. Sorry, many asthmatics and those with respiratory problems do not need be exposed to clothing and material that smells like the recent structure fire. 

R/r 911


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 5, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Actually, I don't expect my vollies to be in anything but a T-shirt and jeans, or bunker gear. I have no problem as long as the public knows who the the volunteers are just that. They first respond and help us (the professionals). They do not ride in with us, unless asked or to perform CPR, etc..
> 
> There however; a distinct notable difference in the ones that are so called professionals that are getting paid and the ones on call.
> 
> ...



With the potential for off gassing from turnouts, they should be treated like potentially hazardous materials and their wear kept to fire work where they are required or potentially required.

Word I received from a Supervisor was that changing regulations for the Fire Service will soon drastically change the storing arrangement for turnouts within the fire hall due to off gassing concerns. These are not pieces of equipment that should be stored in poorly ventilated spaces or that should be exposed to patients unless necessary.


----------

